# Fascinate For Sale ( Cheap ) Good ESN, Good Condition



## Framework43 (Jun 21, 2011)

http://swappa.com/listing/XHX366/view

Ready to Ship, ASAP!


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

neat lil site there frame. Gonna throw my BN/gently used Fascinate up there too. Hope yours sells quick


----------

